# استبيان حول تطوير الموارد البشرية في قطاع الإنشاءات



## هاني سليمان (9 أبريل 2008)

الاخوة الاعزاء

أضع بين ايديكم استبيان حول تطوير الموارد البشرية في قطاع الإنشاءات و هذا الاستبيان اخذ كثير من الوقت (حولي 9 اشهر) حتي نصل الي هذه الصيغة النهائية.

ارجو ان ينال استحسانكم

اخوكم هاني
http://depositfiles.com/files/4631925

:73:
اللهم باعد بيننا و بين الشبهات و الشهوات

رَبِّ اجْعَلْنِي مُقِيمَ الصَّلَاةِ وَمِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِي رَبَّنَا وَتَقَبَّلْ دُعَاءِ (*) رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيَّ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَوْمَ يَقُومُ الْحِسَابُ


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (9 أبريل 2008)

نشكرك كل الشكر اخونا النشط هاني سليمان 

لكن
اجابني بـ
We are sorry, but all downloading slots for your country are busy.


لذا سأمر ثانيا لتنزيله 

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## هاني سليمان (9 أبريل 2008)

اشكرك اخي نهر النييل علي الرد لقد قمت بتحميل الملف علي سيرفر اخري
http://www.4shared.com/dir/6248117/848cfe48/sharing.html


----------



## هاني سليمان (9 أبريل 2008)

*الملف في المرفقات*



هاني سليمان قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء
> 
> أضع بين ايديكم استبيان حول تطوير الموارد البشرية في قطاع الإنشاءات و هذا الاستبيان اخذ كثير من الوقت (حولي 9 اشهر) حتي نصل الي هذه الصيغة النهائية.
> 
> ...



الملف في المرفقات


----------



## رشاد مسعد رشاد (29 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور
رشاد


----------

